
New in Datasette: filters, foreign keys and search - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2017/Nov/25/new-in-datasette/
======
geraldbauer
Awesome concept and tool. Love Datasettes. Added it to the new category
"SQLite Web Service (JSON API) Publishers / Containers" in the Awesome SQLite
page [1]. Keep it up. [1] [https://github.com/planetopendata/awesome-
sqlite](https://github.com/planetopendata/awesome-sqlite)

------
simonw
A couple of fun demos:

Search San Francisco movie locations: [https://san-
francisco.datasettes.com/sf-film-locations/Film_...](https://san-
francisco.datasettes.com/sf-film-
locations/Film_Locations_in_San_Francisco?_search=coit+tower)

Search trees in San Francisco with a simple map interface: [https://sf-tree-
search.now.sh/](https://sf-tree-search.now.sh/)

